# Ridiculed By Non-Flashlight Lovers



## Bmccue1964 (Dec 2, 2002)

Does anyone get ridiculed by their spouse because of their flashlight collecting "habits"? My wife teases me to no end about my flashlight collections. She just doesn't seem to understand the practical side of this. I could be collecting sports items or beer bottles instead. At least my light collection could be put to good use during a power failure. She also has a problem with me being excited about major storms so that I can use my collection of lights.


----------



## GJW (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by bmccue1964:
> *My wife teases me to no end about my flashlight collections.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Count your blessings.
She could be screaming at you.


----------



## jtivat (Dec 2, 2002)

Yes all the time!


----------



## WaltH (Dec 2, 2002)

Amen brother. Gotta love those electrical storms...and I live in the lightning capital of the US!


----------



## Viper (Dec 2, 2002)

Some people just don't get it.

I showed my co-workers a standard SF6P, and they wonder why ANYONE would spend that much money on a "flash light". Most claim their "3-D maglites" are plenty. 

I wonder what they would say about the cost of an M6, if I had one.


----------



## webley445 (Dec 2, 2002)

Patience my son, temperance. 
Soon one day an incident shall ocurr wherein your mighty torch shall save the day. Till then just smile,smile,smile.


----------



## Lux Luthor (Dec 2, 2002)

Get a divorce. Or better yet, take out a life insurance policy, and then hire a guy named Guido to do the job. Wait about 6 months. Then collect on it, and use the money to get that M6 you've wanted.


----------



## BuddTX (Dec 2, 2002)

Explain to her that it is a safe, fun, relatively INEXPENSIVE hobby, compared to cameras, guns, cars, bar hopping, model train building, pc gaming or X-box gaming, wine collecting, etc., and it gives you pleasure, and it has a very serious practicle side to it.

Also explain to her, that, while it makes perfect sense to you, you do not expect others to understand it. Now, WITHOUT mentioning her specifically, compare it to women who purchase shoes and never seem to have enough. Guys, as a group don't understand why women never have enough shoes. We have a black and maybe brown dress shoes, a pair of casual shoes, a pair of "dress" running/tennis shoes and a pair of "dirty" shoes. Any other shoes we own are task specific, and used ONLY for that task, because they are physically unique for that task, and any other shoe will not be functional. Jogging, exercise walking, hiking, bowling, golfing, baseball, basketball, any other sport etc. Women, AS A GROUP, never seem to have enough shoes. 

Now, not EVERY woman has this shoe "hobby", just like every guy is not a "flashoholic". I have shown off 50-100$ lights to guys, and get this "you gotta be f--kin' crazy!" stare from other people. One guy laughed, and said, "I've never paid more than three dollars for a flashlight ever in my life!"

Now, when you purchase flashlights, just like anything that gets purchased only for you or only for your wife, does it come out of your "own" budget, or does it come out of "your combined" budget? If lights come out of your budget or shoes come out of her budget, hey, that's what you want to spend you money on, go ahead! BUT, if you are dipping into savings, running up the Credit Card (as long as it is not "just yours" credit card"), taking money out of bill paying or savings, or food money, then THAT is a different story.


----------



## Albany Tom (Dec 2, 2002)

Excellent suggestions.

Another is to do a critical look up and down at her next time she mentions the flashlights, and ask, in a sweet concerned voice, "Honey, are you feeling ok, you look a little heavier".


----------



## webley445 (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by Albany Tom:
> *Excellent suggestions.
> 
> Another is to do a critical look up and down at her next time she mentions the flashlights, and ask, in a sweet concerned voice, "Honey, are you feeling ok, you look a little heavier".*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Gee, that outfit make you look heavy....


----------



## browntown (Dec 2, 2002)

thats too much, I am an avid remote control airplane hobby guy, and the forums for that one are filled with similar posts, as are the car forum i hang out on and my roomates radiation detector online club. Seems like women will lift an eyebrow at anything that takes away from you paying attention to them. Thats always has been my experience at least.

"But honey, we need a 100k cp flashlight, what if........?" 

browntown


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Dec 2, 2002)

Well, my wife still makes fun of the flashlight collecting, but in the past month there have been two major breakthroughs:

1. Power outage. Now she carries a Princeton Tec Rage or Blast (whatever the 4xAAA light is) in her purse. She asked for it!

2. She's asked for a light to use at home, "a *bright* light, not one of those wimpy lights you have". In her parlance, UKE 2L might qualify as "wimpy", in which case, this is a major step forward! Anyway, this was in response to me barring her from using my M-4 as her "search the room for shoes" light, since this week I needed the M-4 for a bona-fide home-defense type situation and found it to be depleted and yellow due to her use.

For #2, I'm thinking of picking up the smaller non-OC Tigerlight. Be useful for both of us, and I don't have to worry about her running down expensive batteries looking for shoes and belts





Joe

PS Nevertheless, she still makes fun of my flashlights. Just like she makes fun of my knives, though she carries one now!


----------



## Wulong (Dec 2, 2002)

The husband/wife thing is as old as...well, the husband/wife thing.





We say: Surefire, Streamlight, Arc.
They say: Donna Karan, Prada, Coach.

It'll never change.


----------



## Josh (Dec 2, 2002)

I just get _that_ look


----------



## Quickbeam (Dec 2, 2002)

As a friend of mine used to say something similar to this to his spouse and I have found it to be quite helpful at times - 

"At least you know exactly where the money is going and you know where I am when endulging myself with the simple pleasure I get from my hobby. The money could be spent in bars on alcohol, in the streets on drugs and loose women, but it isn't. I'm enjoying myself, hurting no-one, and you know where I am and what I'm doing. I keep my purchases reasonable and allow you to indulge yourself on the things you enjoy provided you do the same."


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 2, 2002)

No spouse. But no one I know, from my Dad to my best buddy, can understand needing more than a couple lights. 

That's what CPF is for. Nobody rags you here for having a flashlight fetish!


----------



## Skyline (Dec 2, 2002)

It's all about building up a support system. CPF is a great start. You also need real-life friends who are gadget freaks to back you up.

I have a co-worker who is a real gadget freak. We share some interests (MP3 players, digital cameras), but the point is mutual respect for really cool things. He has appreciated my Benchmades and my Surefires. I've appreciated his cool toys too.


----------



## Rothrandir (Dec 2, 2002)

my parents heckle me about it...

but it doesn't stop them from using my lights all the time


----------



## Panzerfaust (Dec 2, 2002)

Yes indeed, they'll laugh at you for having "too many" flashlights...at least until the power goes out.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Dec 2, 2002)

bmccue1964...

Be strong.

You can never have "too many" flashlights.

Again, be strong!

The life of a flashaholic is very lonely at times...yet always bright and beautiful.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Dec 2, 2002)

BTW, I have two words of advice for you married guys to have enough money to buy flashlights: SLUSH FUND


----------



## brightnorm (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by BuddTX:
> *Explain to her.....and it has a very serious practicle side to it.....
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Which is one thing that makes our hobby special. It can have a direct effect upon people's safety and security; even their very survival.

The extent to which inventors, manufacturers and dealers solicit our comments, advice and reviews is unusual for any hobby. Sometimes a bad review here can have unforseen POSITIVE ramifications. I'm thinking of (but not mentioning; I'm being deliberately vague) a review of a light advertised prominantly in an important national catalog. The initial CPF reviewer commented upon certain negative features of the light which prompted a "professional" CPF member to purchase and review the light even more negatively, finding a potentially "dangerous" feature. Second reviewer later convinced another professional who owned this light to purchase a different one. Even though we can't know if this will ever result in a life saved or an injury averted, the chances for a positive outcome were significantly enhanced.

Sorry for all this round-about tiptoeing, but I think that many of us have recently become a bit more discreet about naming names of things and/or people in certain situations.

All I'm saying is that our hobby is a particularly rewarding one with real world consequences.

Brightnorm


----------



## Rothrandir (Dec 2, 2002)

and it's fun too


----------



## brightnorm (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by Rothrandir:
> *and it's fun too
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I knew I forgot something!

Brightnorm


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 2, 2002)

I get my stones busted all the time by friends, co-workers and family. They just don't understand how one light it different than the other. Oh well, at least I'm home and not getting into trouble..... unless you count the neighbors that get pissed because I'm shining the likes of an M6, UltraStinger, x990 and soon a TigerLight into their windows.


----------



## EMPOWERTORCH (Dec 2, 2002)

Hi all you torchies out there!
I don't know what it is about bright cyan torches that attract so much attenion and fear in some people! Like its a ray gun or something?
To those that know me, they all say that they want my torch, so I duly build them one! could be increasing the number oof new torchies here in England... one BT2 and they're hooked and become a torchie for life!
I suppose most non-torchies would be disturbed bout the number of torches I have hanging off the cup hooks by thier lanyards in the kitchen. I've had the comment "what's for dinner tonight...roast torch followed by boiled torch followed by torch pudding?"!
Like most torchies I want to show people that solid state torches are reliable, bright, fun, cheap to run and don't cost an arm and a leg to buy! I see my torchmaking and that of others on this forum as a form of artistic expression... torches like my "Oranges & Lemons" I made just to see what kind of beam I get from mixed coloured LED's...
It seems to me that most torchies are art orientated,,,Mr Bulk is a musician as am I...

Although I say that these torches are pieces of art, they are still highly practical illumination tools... those that are not sold on to others are often leased out at camp meetings and the like! 
We can also help shape the mass-market world with our inventions and our opinions...torch makers who believe in thier product are willing to have thier creations be given the critical eye of an expert torchaholic!
So, though we may get persecuted by our wives, mistrusted by the genral public we are the ones lightng a beter way to a better future!
TORCHIES OF THE WORLD UNITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brightnorm (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by EMPOWERTORCH:
> *....So, though we may get persecuted by our wives, mistrusted by the genral public we are the ones lightng a beter way to a better future!
> TORCHIES OF THE WORLD UNITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Well Said!!

Brightnorm


----------



## brightnorm (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm reposting an experience that occurred back in April of this year.
posted 05-04-2002 09:46 PM 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Embarassing moment with Inova X5

My colleagues at work have come to regard my flashlight obsession with amused tolerance, and even occasional interest when I boast of CPF's growing importance and influence.
The other day a bunch of us were sitting around listening to "Scuba Paul" relate some recent night diving adventures. I mentioned that some day LED's will be bright enough to be primary or at least strong back up dive lights. He wasn't sure what I meant by "LED's", so I said "light emitting diodes" which he recognized as "indicator lights". I tried to describe how bright they were getting, and one guy hauled out a partly depleted Photon which didn't impress Paul in the least, so I unholstered my black Inova X5 and said "watch this". They watched.…and watched.…and watched....... NO #%[email protected]^!! LIGHT!!! I tried everything and it just didn't work. It was a moment of pure unadulterated humiliation! (I'm exaggerating a little for dramatic effect). Remarks such as “And you’re the flashlight expert????” and “You want to borrow my Maglite?” filled the air as I slunk away with my tailight between my legs. I couldn't wait to get home and post an "Inova Alert". 

I got on line and was about to post when a mental light bulb went off. I opened the light up one more time and looked carefully. My beautiful and (usually) highly intelligent girlfriend had been playing with the Inova, had removed the batteries and reinstalled them in the “normal” but incorrect way, with the positive end pointing toward the lamp, and even though I had inspected it the first time I somehow had failed to notice it. 

TMALSS (to make a long story short) the next day at work I demonstrated the now functional Inova to some politely uninterested colleagues and felt very un-vindicated until I showed it once again to “Scuba Paul” who became genuinely interested to the point that I thought he might be a potential convert and CPF member. He said he wasn’t ready to go “That Far” yet and I let it drop.

Brightnorm


----------



## guncollector (Dec 3, 2002)

> We say: Surefire, Streamlight, Arc.
> They say: Donna Karan, Prada, Coach.


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">The difference being that Surefire/Streamlight/Arc will still be usable (and in fashion), whereas her stuff will be history...


----------



## Tombeis (Dec 3, 2002)

I am retired. My wife passed away in 1989. My kids all have good jobs, or are well married. 

They tell me "Spend you money however you like."

I have found that women are a dime a dozen however, Surefire flashlights are not!

Most women don't like it when you buy pickup trucks, guns,knives or flashlights. NO MATTER WHAT THEY MAY TELL YOU IN ORDER TO HOOK YOU!

Therefore, I am single because, I am addicted to the pickup, gun, knife, and flashlight.

The above is a bit of advice for you young guys. I do understand that like my kids, you will not listen to advice. Thats OK, You provide me with a great deal of information and amusement.

Merry Christmas. May your wife and/or girlfriend buy you an expensive flashlight for a present.


----------



## NightShift (Dec 3, 2002)

I was JUST thinking about this lastnight...this hobby. Is it weird? Well isn't it great to _have_ a hobby...some people don't and never know what to do with themselves. It's a good feeling to have a hobby like this upon all other things. I don't have a partner yet, but I do fear this being revealed hah.

So I was thinking...what other hobbies would be _weird_ to us or others.
Our hobby involves buying and modifying objects, measuring performance and quality...like autos or computers or any other popular hobby:
Who's flashlight is brighter/car is faster/computer is faster
I put a brighter bulb in mine/put a more powerful engine in mine/faster processor in mine
I incresed the voltage or current of my flashlight/added nitrous to my car/overclocked my computer
I added a clip or holster to mine/added a spoiler to my car/bought a new case for mine
I polished my flashlight/polished my car



/cleaned my computer

It can't be compared to bottlecap or pokémon card collecting - those really don't involve anything. So in actuality it's really not a silly interest...but it still seems like it in the simplest way?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2002)

All I can say is my wife thinks I'm nuts!
"What's with this flashlight thing", she keeps asking me... As if it needs a rocket scientist to figure it out.







*Men love bright,shiny things



*











btw, Size *does* matter...


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Dec 3, 2002)

I don't have a spouse (Illegal in most places on Earth - figure it out). I do live with my eighty something mother and she complains every time I get a package. My normal shopping method, is online/mailorder. I find I can get things cheaper online or mailorder than locally.

When my mom complains, I remind her that at least these are useful items.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 3, 2002)

I use key words all the time. Words like usefull, hurricane, power out, etc.

But it always comes back to "but do you really need ALL those flashlights?" or "ANOTHER flashlight???".

Could be worse. Could be shelling out the bucks for any number of more expensive hobbies, or bad habbits. Bright lights ROCK!

When my Madmax comes and I show it off, and they say "nice what did it cost?" it'll just bring more of the above questions. Sigh.

Hehe, I guess I'll just say a Maglite like this is less than 10 bucks.... and let it go at that!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2002)

*Please* don't bash maglites....


----------



## Viper (Dec 3, 2002)

At least there isn't a national ANTI-FLASHLIGHT group that trys to ban bright lights like the Brady Group trys to ban guns.

I have never heard a news report of guy barracaded in house that stockpiled hundreds of flashlights and thousands of batteries. 

You do get the occasional wacko that stockpiles gasoline or propane, but you only hear about him when his house blows up.


----------



## webley445 (Dec 3, 2002)

Almost any collecting hobby can be weird. i've seen women that collect only elephant curious or pigs, dogs, eggs, etc. CPF always comes up in conversations with people and the one thing that most point out is that there is a fetish for anything out there. Hey could be worse, we could all be smoking crack.


----------



## sunspot (Dec 3, 2002)

I draged my wife to a local gun show. I wanted to buy a few hundred rounds of ammo. Walking around, I saw a full auto G3 for $7,000. "Honey, can I". She gave me the stink eye. I saw some AR10's for $1,200. Repeat of above. Next was suppressors. See above. Double action Microtech auto knife. See above. "Honey, I'm going to buy an under a $100 flashlight soon". She, "Crap, another one?. All right".
One needs the right approach to feed a cheaper hobby. 

P.S. I haven't yet told her I want a Kahr MP40 pistol.


----------



## INRETECH (Dec 3, 2002)

All those people that ridicule us, are in the "dark side"

Why is duct-tape like the force ?

It has a light side and a dark side, and it binds the universe together


----------



## darkgear.com (Dec 3, 2002)

Make a business out of it and then all the flashlights you buy all of sudden become market research



That's what I say.

Still yes, some people think I'm crazy when I tell them it is $120 for this Arc LS I have here on my belt clip but if you talk to the right people in the right circles the answer comes back "that's exactly what I've been looking for...for my husband who already has everything". Yes guys, women like this do exist and they are happily married! Heh you can understand why. What a wonderful life that must be.

It's mostly a matter of income relativity. Especially for something that only creates light. Now if you add some gadget factor like the Eternalights now you draw a larger crowd and now it's a toy and has some entertainment value.

Hey brightnorm, I had the exact same thing happen with my X5T while demo'ing it to an arcade machine tech. I luckily had new batteries in my bag of tricks I carry with me so when I went to replace them I found the problem. My 3 year old like to play...

As for a cheaper hobby. This one isn't so bad. It could get as expensive as others but even if you could spend more on flashlights than racing RC's, flying airplanes, online gaming, guns, knives, cars, et all.. The time commitment is near nothing comparatively. Tell your other half "would you rather me spend only $12/month and play Evercrack 5 hours a day". And thats a mild addiction.

I, like all of you, am glad for the CPF. Someplace to feel at home amongst kindred souls.

Best regards,
Randy


----------



## INRETECH (Dec 3, 2002)

Very good point "Make a business out of it and then all the flashlights you buy all of sudden become market research That's what I say"

Now, I can "play" all I want with flashlights and tell my family/friends its Research - never thought of it that way

My gradeschool teacher wrote in my 8th grade yearbook "Mike - the inventor of the next electric light bulb" - I didn't think much back then about it, but I guess he knew something that I didn't know

I don't consider it a hobby, I consider having a flashlight one of things you carry with you - BE PREPARED

You never know when you are going to be in a building that suddenly loses power, or in a theature and have to walk out without tripping over someone or something

How many times have you picked up a flashlight that you really needed and it didn't work because of poor-construction, dead batteries - or a burned out bulb; I know that I can trust my LED MagLite flashlight and depend on it; just like I can always trust RPN "ENTER > ="


----------



## darkgear.com (Dec 3, 2002)

Heh, try lighting up a 5W Royal Blue in a theatre. The look on peoples' faces are priceless. They think an alien invasion is coming. Flashlight antics in a crowded theatre deserves its own thread...


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Dec 3, 2002)

If only she were more logical. I tried the line about, "I could be spending all this money on booze and floozies, aren't you glad I'm just buying flashlights instead?" You will be shocked -- *shocked* -- to find out that that line didn't work at all. I don't think she appreciates the elegance of my argument.

Last night, she walked in on me while I was on the internet looking at pictures of flashlights (McGizmo's page, if you must pry). I snapped my head around with a guilty expression on my face, to see her giving me _that_ look. I say, "you wish I just surfed the internet for porn, like a normal guy, don't you?" "Well, you're not normal, that's for sure."

Joe


----------



## BuddTX (Dec 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by Albany Tom:
> *Excellent suggestions.
> 
> Another is to do a critical look up and down at her next time she mentions the flashlights, and ask, in a sweet concerned voice, "Honey, are you feeling ok, you look a little heavier".*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">OR, how about the classic:

"Gee honey, you sure looked pretty yesterday!"


----------



## BuddTX (Dec 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by INRETECH:
> *All those people that ridicule us, are in the "dark side"
> 
> Why is duct-tape like the force ?
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">WOW! The mysteries of life explained, and so simply!

As they say, "if you can't fix it, DUCK IT!"


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 3, 2002)

hey, never noticed that all people having some not-too-usual hobby are sort of "outlaws"? 
and find each other forming groups such as the CPF or R/C-clubs? to feel at home ... 
are looked upon as weird? or maybe they are, considering the existing difference between a flashaholic and the standard human being?
are mostly male? (do not laugh and think it over: gun collectors, stamp collectos, R/C-freaks, flashaholics, online-gamers, car-lovers,fantasy-gamers, ... you name it.)
often have difficulties in finding women due to their sticking-together and absorption in their hobbies? and there we flashaholics are lucky, because I consider our passion a mild one, we can alway claim it is a useful hobby, at least to a certain degree ...

no, offense to anyone, just posting thoughts that were there a long time now, and this is JUST the right moment and place to cry it out !!!










bernhard


----------



## Bmccue1964 (Dec 3, 2002)

So, I'm not the only one secretly wishing for extended power outages (with not property damage or injury of course)!


----------



## BuddTX (Dec 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by kiessling:
> *hey, never noticed that all people having some not-too-usual hobby are sort of "outlaws"?
> and find each other forming groups such as the CPF or R/C-clubs? to feel at home ...
> are looked upon as weird? or maybe they are, considering the existing difference between a flashaholic and the standard human being?
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Women have their own unique hobbies too. Quilting! Tubberware. Soap Operas. Shopping. Cooking (I very much indulge in this one too, not just a female hobby!)


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 3, 2002)

you have Tupperware / Tubberware too in the USA? oh my god! and I thought this demon is only haunting the Germans.
But on the other hand: you're supposed to have your little part of the nine hells too, shouldn't you?




but in general I think women are much less obsessive with thir hobbies than we men are (if you leave out shoes, hehe). I didn't want this to turn in a battle of the sexes though ... hope no one feels offended by my (personal) thoughts.

bernhard


----------



## Rothrandir (Dec 3, 2002)

most of us are males...and even more of us are humans...

someone should start a post in the cafe "are you female?" seriously...i am curious to know.


----------



## Albany Tom (Dec 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by Joe Talmadge:
> *If only she were more logical. I tried the line about, "I could be spending all this money on booze and floozies, aren't you glad I'm just buying flashlights instead?" You will be shocked -- shocked -- to find out that that line didn't work at all. I don't think she appreciates the elegance of my argument.
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Guys,

You cannot use a logical argument to defeat an emotional response. Come on. Did you not learn anything in "guy vs woman 101"?? The reason you want a flashlight is because you want one. You like them. That's it. It's a feeling you have about them. They're enjoyable to have and play with. "Don't you want me to be happy?"

Then, the second time around, ask if she's mad at you, or upset. If she's bothering you about something you really enjoy, it must be that she is upset about something. Why else would she make negative comments about something you like so much?


----------



## txwest (Dec 3, 2002)

My situation is much like Tombeis. My wife died in 1990. Had kids 5 & 7. Gave up most of my life the next 12 years, & now they're both out of the house, & I intend to do & spend what I want on whatever interest I have at the time. I have probably 100+ lights. If I'm with someone or in a group & can spur any interest in my light hobby, I'll be glad to show my collection. If I get the "I have a 2D Maglight that fits my needs", I put the lights away, as there can be no technical appreciation in this enviornment. Their loss, not mine. TX


----------



## INRETECH (Dec 3, 2002)

From the comment:

As they say, "if you can't fix it, DUCK IT!"

Red Green would say "If women don't find you handsome, they can find you handy"

When I was married, my wife didn't undestand why I had a $2500 flashlight either (on loan from www.peakbeam.com)


----------



## Lux Luthor (Dec 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by txwest:
> *...If I get the "I have a 2D Maglight that fits my needs", I put the lights away, as there can be no technical appreciation in this enviornment. Their loss, not mine. TX*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I agree. Never again will I cast my pearls before swine. I even got that kind of reaction showing someone an Arc AAA one time. The fool!


----------



## brightnorm (Dec 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by Lux Luthor:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 4, 2002)

I showed my cousin, who is a freak about some things (right now Radio Scanners) my ARC AAA.

He didn't even bat an eye. I mentioned that it lives a long time, is very well built and that I have it hanging on a bead chain around my neck so it is ALWAYS available. Some folks you just can't reach.


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 5, 2002)

now listen to this:
today I received my McGizmo 5W Cyan C2/M2 and showed it to my love, and ... she liked it!! she was even impressed when she saw it destroying my Arc LS. and no bad remarks on the price ...

... a sign, this is a sign!

bernhard


----------



## Slick (Dec 5, 2002)

I must be lucky.. I'm pretty sure that my little lady owns more flashlights than some CPF members here..

Every once in a while, she even brings me home a new flashlight if it's something that she thinks I can use that she know's I don't already have.

While some of the lights she has bought for me are very limited in their use, it really warms my heart that she takes time thinking about what I like.


----------



## ygbsm (Dec 5, 2002)

Have any of you been in this situation? You see a new product that looks useful, e.g. a Leatherman Tool. You buy it long before its popular and you show it to people who look at you like you're nuts for being interested in such a thing and rave about their Swiss Army Knife. Then some years later you see that they now have bought the very same thing. These are the same people who thought you were nuts to pay $15 to buy a Maglite and now have one of their feeble keychain lights. So you try one last time. You tell them about this new flashlight that makes the Maglite look like a joke. Why do you need that bright a light? They say. And the batteries cost what? And now the same people come to you and say "I saw this great looking flashlight in the Sharper Image/Cabelas catalog or some magazine, I think I'll get one. AARGH!


----------



## INRETECH (Dec 5, 2002)

I don't understand why they complain, other hobbies are FAR more expensive and dangerous

My friend has about $20k wrapped up in his scubagear and camera; no one seems to seem to question that


----------



## LEDagent (Dec 5, 2002)

I was in a room with 3 of my close lady friends the other night watching a movie. My Cyan Arc LS went off on accident as i was shifting around. One girl said, Oh there's Laurence with his flashlights again. 

And i said, "oh...speaking of flashlights, there is this one, online, flashlight forum that i'm on that has two guys in the LA area that are going to be reviewing some REALLY expensive flashlights this Saturday." 

.....then they started lauging at me, saying how excited i was about the topic. Then they starting lauging at me because i was on a flashlight forum. Ahh...they'll never understand. I just told them, that if they were ever stuck in a low-light situation and needed a flashlight, they'll be wishing that i was around.


----------



## AlphalphaPB (Dec 5, 2002)

I'd say some people actively seek an esoteric hobby, just to make themselves stand out. Of course, this is a subconscious thing. I can see it happening in my friend, who's trying out knives/lights just because he sees how immersed I am in the hobby. He always tells me he wishes he had an in-depth hobby instead of liking generic popular stuff. I don't see much of a problem with that, but people are funny sometimes.

Or perhaps in some it's the other way around. They already stand out from others (for whatever reason), and therefore enjoy hobbies that serve to both provide a support group and to further distinguish themselves.

I think I fit reason 2. I'm glad I found knives and lights.


----------



## LEDagent (Dec 6, 2002)

Oooh man...if i got into knives, i wouldn't have any money left. Prices for knives are just as bad, if not worse, than flashlight prices.

I would love to have a good knife, but i'm afraid that if i buy just ONE, i'm going to have to buy a back-up, BIG, small, and multi-purpose to accompany my first purchase.


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Dec 6, 2002)

We are a bunch of Closet Cases, you know: stand or sit in closet with flashlight and door closed... click, OOH!, click {repeat, etc.}.



)


----------



## PeterM (Dec 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by LEDagent:
> *Oooh man...if i got into knives, i wouldn't have any money left. Prices for knives are just as bad, if not worse, than flashlight prices.
> 
> I would love to have a good knife, but i'm afraid that if i buy just ONE, i'm going to have to buy a back-up, BIG, small, and multi-purpose to accompany my first purchase.
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">DON'T DO IT! Stay away from places like Bladeforum. You're right. Knives are eve WORSE than flashlights. You'll soon be impoverished. Flashlights are like cocaine, but Knives are more like crack .


----------



## PeterM (Dec 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by LEDagent:
> [QB]Oooh man...if i got into knives, i wouldn't have any money left. Prices for knives are just as bad, if not worse, than flashlight prices.
> 
> STAY AWAY FROM KNIFE FORUMS!!! If flashlights are like cocaine, Knives are like crack. Except, you're right, they're usually more expensive than flashlights, at least the decent ones we'd want.
> ...


----------



## llvo (Dec 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by ygbsm:
> *You buy it long before its popular and you show it to people who look at you like you're nuts for being interested in such a thing ...years later you see that they now have bought the very same thing.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Bingo! I bought a Surefire 6P and everyone called me crazy.
Now many of them own one themselves, i.e. e2, z3, M2 <--even I would say that's crazy, but he got a good price, only $100!!!


----------



## Bmccue1964 (Dec 6, 2002)

I had a female friend of mine who bought a house and didn't even own a single flashlight. She didn't even have one in her car.

Went out an bought her a cheap, but effective, multi-pack (6V lantern, 2-D flash, 2-AA flash) with spare batteries. Sure enough, a month later she lost her power for several days! It's kind of nice knowing that you showed someone the light who was in the dark!


----------



## PsycoBob[Q2] (Dec 6, 2002)

One time recently I demonstrated a Mag-lite with a LS/o in it to someone. He tends to lose/break flashlights, or loan them out and never see them again, so he buys the cheap 2-packs of 2d lights. He was impressed with my LED monster, and even more impressed that I could keep from losing it.

An expensive light tends to help you remember it better. If you tend to destroy lights, you can either get lots of Wal-Mart cheapies, or several durable, expensive lights. Acutally, my Legend LX was my most expensive light, at $20- until I made my 5w-Mag mod.


----------



## rlhess (Dec 6, 2002)

A female friend of mine was actually very pleased when I first gave her a mini-mag several years ago. A contractor "borrowed" it from her. I recently gave her a UKE mini-Q40 (she rescues orphaned cats in her spare time--useful under houses) and an Arc LE. I think I was the first man who ever gave her a flashlight and she was appreciative. 

On the other hand, my wife is bored with the whole thing, but does like having good lights always within reach around the house/car.

Speaking of the above situation...you can have redundancy and backup in everything in your life...flashlights, cars, oscilloscopes, audio equipment, radios, water, food, but you cannot have a backup wife!

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## ygbsm (Dec 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by llvo:
> *Bingo! I bought a Surefire 6P and everyone called me crazy.
> Now many of them own one themselves, i.e. e2, z3, M2 <--even I would say that's crazy, but he got a good price, only $100!!!*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">In the interest of fairness I have to admit that I "helped" some people along by giving them lights as gifts. 

But, still, sometimes when I talk to non-flashaholoics, I have that same feeling when I'm trying to argue "rationally" with a girlfriend. The question that pops into my head is: "Are the rules of logic suspended for those who can't see the value of a 6P?"


----------



## lemlux (Dec 7, 2002)

Last night I walked across the dance floor of a biker bar, the Kraken, on the beach in Cardiff (not the one in Wales).

As I reached my wife she rolled her eyes in perpetual pained suffrance and intolerance of my flashaholism and told me that my pants pocket flashed repeatedly as I approached her.

You guessed it -- the loose batteries in my ARC LS bounced enough while I walked to make intermittent contact. I'm increasingly considering making the ARC LS a briefcase and bedside light rather than an EDC.


----------



## McGizmo (Dec 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by lemlux:
> *Last night I walked across the dance floor of a biker bar, the Kraken, on the beach in Cardiff (not the one in Wales).
> 
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Lemlux,

Way off topic (forgive me) but is this the same bar that has been there for ever near what we used to call "Stretchmark Beach" in the 60'S? If it is, I think I can *top* your embarrasing moment there



I and a few highschool friends, quite possibly under the influence of youth and brew, flashed that bar one night in wet boxer shorts, hanging somewhere from our waists to ankles, while lobbing innocent grunnion at eachother.



Needless to say it was a full moon with many young moons





Fortunately, the propensity to drink died for me but I can't say the same for a tendancy towards flashing in the night.



(kind of back on topic, yes?)

- Don


----------



## lemlux (Dec 7, 2002)

Don:

The bar has been there forever on the East side of 101 about 100 yards south of the only inland road accross the railroad tracks between Encinitas and Solana Beach. 

The rest of the immediate area has gentrified '70s and '80's vintage restaurants in Cardiff's "Restaurant Row". Fortunately, most of Cardiff and Encinitas have an older feel and have resisted Orange County style redevelopment.

I could tell I was getting old when fear of the morning after pain and dysfunctionality started putting a damper on consumption during the previous night. I think that was a progressive process between ages 28 and 40.


----------



## McGizmo (Dec 7, 2002)

Lemlux,

Different bar. I'm thinking of one that was on the beach, just south of the Cardiff Reef surfing spot. Just south of that was free parking for StretchMark Beach, so named for all the young moms who hung at the beach with the kids while pop was working or surfing. Oh well, I hope you can keep the spotlight off "Little Lem" as it were while frequenting biker bars!





- Don


----------



## brightnorm (Dec 7, 2002)

When I gave my suburban brother a D3 with p91 for his birthday he flashed it a few times, said it was "too bright for the neighborhood" and never used it again. 

But.....when I later gave him and his wife a couple of nicely packaged and gift wrapped 2L's, he said what a great light it was: "I use it all the time!"

So I started giving friends Photon II's, AAA's and 2L's at every opportunity: birthdays, anniversarys, holidays, and as spur-of the-moment gifts. They really appreciate and use these lights, while many tend to look upon the "super-brights" as impressive oddities.

I've always thought the AAA was an ideal keyring pocket carry but most non-Flashaholics, especially women seem to like the immediate response and miniature weightlessness of the Photons and similar lights.

There are now nearly 3000 of us. If, for the next year we could give good (but cheap) lights to our friends for birthdays, anniversarys, etc along with some useful information (learned lectures cleverly disguised as friendly chat) we could easily have created 30,000-50,000 semi-Flashaholics by year's end.

Brightnorm


----------



## Nerd (Dec 7, 2002)

And I won't wanna know about the bandwidth increase..... and the fees... OMG...


----------



## Owen (Dec 7, 2002)

Weird, my friends and coworkers all love my flashlights. A friend's wife specifically asked me to buy her a decent flashlight to keep in the house, and several other people have commented about "wanting a good flashlight". I gave away over 20 Photon IIs last year because people liked them so much, and may be buying that many PT Tec40s this year. 
The maintenance guys at work really like my X5 and E2e/KL1, though admittedly, those have gotten some comments on the price, especially the SF. Noone seems shocked, though. I guess when they're used to seeing a guy's $450 pocket knife (now you know why I never tell anyone "that's a waste of money"!) covered in mud and gunk, his carrying a little flashlight that he's got $115 in "just figures"




Besides, they spend just as much money on their hobbies, I bet. 
LMAO when one of these guys who drives a $45,000 4wd SUV that's never been off the pavement, and has a $600+ car payment says something about what my knives or flashlights cost, anyway.
My truck's paid for




...and I'm single, so I don't have to justify ANYTHING!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 9, 2002)

I made an attempt to get a new guy interested. I showed him my Madmax, Glass Lense, Ram Switch Mini Mag. He was impressed with the output, but VERY impressed with the Ram Switch.

He pointed to a 120V area light and said that's what he needs. Oh well.


----------



## lemlux (Dec 9, 2002)

PlayboyJoeSmoe:

How old is your Ram switch on your minimag? Mine became increasingly difficult for me to activate (small inside center button) and finally died in the off position. This happened in four months with a very infrequently used minimag.

I recently bought a Kroll rounded black rubber minimag endcap on Dat2Zip's sandwich shop that I feared I wouldn't like because of its bulk. I am very pleasantly surprised with this Kroll switch.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 10, 2002)

I put it on about a month ago, maybe a little more. I didn't use it much as all I had was the puky stock bulbs.

Now that my Madmax arrived, I carry it and use it quite a bit. If it dies I'll say something. The only thing I dislike is it is VERY easy to operate. Too easy perhaps.

We'll see.


----------



## CallmeSleeves (Oct 14, 2011)

My experiences are like the rest of you. First and foremost I aim to impress myself. I don't collect lights to please others, however I enjoy showing off my lights to someone who is less informed on the matter than I am. But most of the time I get the "It's just a flashlight" response. And if they do show a little bit of interest it will usually escalate to the "How much did it cost?" question. Which we all know ends the conversation and shatters our dreams.


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Oct 15, 2011)

CallmeSleeves said:


> My experiences are like the rest of you. First and foremost I aim to impress myself. I don't collect lights to please others, however I enjoy showing off my lights to someone who is less informed on the matter than I am. But most of the time I get the "It's just a flashlight" response. And if they do show a little bit of interest it will usually escalate to the "How much did it cost?" question. Which we all know ends the conversation and shatters our dreams.



This thread is _*nine*_ years old...


----------



## T45 (Oct 15, 2011)

...and its still going because its a wonderful and amusing thread to read through! lovecpf


----------



## papageorgio (Oct 15, 2011)

When I started reading this, I was like what the heck are these lights they are referring to. I check the forum daily and thought I missed something thinking to myself what's so great about a minimag and what the hell is a mad max ??!! oh...its from 2002! Lol


----------



## Stress_Test (Oct 16, 2011)

Still a good read after all these years! It's interesting to read about the lights from back then that were "the bomb" at the time. 

Relating to the original topic, I've adopted the "concealed carry" approach to flashlights for the most part. I keep them tucked out of sight in my pockets unless there's a situation that really requires a flashlight. I've had to pull them out a couple of times. No ridicule so far, because it was appropriate for the situation. 

Except for one time, during a power outage at work: the bathroom was nearly pitch dark (no windows) even with the door to the hallway propped open. Guys were in there "firing blind" so to speak, but when I went in I took my old Task Force 2C in there and put it into a roll of TP so that it pointed upwards. It did a pretty good job of lighting the bathroom. But there was one person who shall remain nameless who gave me a smart-azz remark about being a boyscout.


----------



## DuncanHynes (Oct 16, 2011)

Boyscout, naa, you would have had matches then. At least it beat wizzing in the dark. Get something that tail stands though! You can't be walking around with TP in your pocket, THEN you will get some remarks that I can't help you on!


----------



## petersmith6 (Oct 16, 2011)

i helped our local scout troop out on a night hike. many ofthe boys turned up with 6cell maglights (d cell) cos they looked cool. so i took them on a 7 mile night hike..big d cell lights get quite heavy after a while..so i put them to shame with my panther led..1500 lumins realy shuts them up.


----------



## Jash (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh man, I love a good dead thread rising from the grave.

Yes, I do get ridiculed for my flashaholism, until.... I gift my friends a light like the EO1, EO5 or a Fenix E10 and they're like, "Wow, that light you gave me is so bright! Can you get me another one?"

Really, I don't care. I know that one day I will be the hero for having 3, 4 or 5 flashlights within arms reach when there's a dire need for battery powered light in order that the universe will not fall apart.


----------



## davyro (Oct 17, 2011)

My wife doesn't even bother anymore she knows I'm an addict & there is no one who can help me,one of my workmates bought an old maglite I'd upgraded just last week
& he's happy as a pig in sh*t with it.It all started with him saying to me "i can't believe how much your into your torches" by the end of the conversation he'd bought the
maglite & another workmate asked if i had anything else to sell.My latest buy is an HDS ra clicky i love it so much i want to buy another cheaper EDC torch because i 
don't want any harm to come to my HDS & I'm still going to need an EDC torch so thats my excuse for getting another light.So its a 4sevens quark or something similar
for me next.I've already asked the wife to buy me a jetbeam raptor for Xmas.I'll not repeat what she said.


----------



## AutoTech (Oct 17, 2011)

LEDagent said:


> I would love to have a good knife, but i'm afraid that if i buy just ONE, i'm going to have to buy a back-up, BIG, small, and multi-purpose



And a nice 'thrower' lol


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow - resurrected from 2002?


----------



## CallmeSleeves (Oct 17, 2011)

It's been nine years and people still act the same way.


----------



## Acid87 (Oct 17, 2011)

At least this an ancient thread I haven't brought back to life.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Feb 11, 2012)

I work night shift and so flashlights are kind of a big deal to me and my co-workers. Alot of us realize that getting a good series of lights is going to cost some money. Yet some of my co-workers will just look at me and say "You know way to much about flashlights bud, I would never put that much effort into it." only to go out and spend 150$ plus on a streamlight/5.11 that doesn't even keep up with my 70$ Fenix TK15. You'd think somebody that had to put that much money into something would atleast take the time to learn about it. :ironic: (Granted rechargeable streamlights are pretty stupid proof )


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Feb 13, 2012)

i was working earlier and it hit me all of a sudden...having a flashlight day-in day-out was kind of like having a condom in your pocket. you wont know if you will need it tonight, or even if you need it at all. But u jst have to have one in your pocket somewhere because u know when u need it and not have it, ur gonna regret for a long long time....and i am sure most people can relate to the condom metaphor...


----------



## SAMI188 (Mar 27, 2019)

I won't leave the house without a flashlight, and I find myself carrying two flashlights more and more.. I've always carried a 1000 lumen range defensive light, but have recently added smaller 1xAAA task type lights. Also, two is one and one is none... gotta have a backups.

My wife loves my flashlight hording... right next to the knives and hat hording. lol


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Mar 28, 2019)

Gotta love that when this thread was started, 200 lumens was considered too bright by a lot of people.

Now, if you're not packing at least 10x that, you'll get laughed at. Okay, you'll be laughed at either way, but at least with 2000+ lumens you can blind the people laughing at you.


----------



## LRJ88 (Mar 28, 2019)

We'll revive this in another 9 years when 5,000 lumens is the norm and anything less is sold in the dollar bin at gas stations.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 28, 2019)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Gotta love that when this thread was started, 200 lumens was considered too bright by a lot of people.
> 
> Now, if you're not packing at least 10x that, you'll get laughed at. Okay, *you'll be laughed at either way, but at least with 2000+ lumens you can blind the people laughing at you.*



HA! Flashaholic's maxim: If they won't join us, blind them!

~ cG


----------



## cpfnovo (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm new to this whole flashlight thing, and gotta say, it all makes sense now. I get it. I've bought so many recently, I'm starting a little collection... and I like it. Might just keep going. As for people I know who may chide me so far, I just give them a flashlight and they suddenly change their tune. Once they hold a cool little flashlight in their hands, they become appreciative.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 28, 2019)

I don't recall anyone ridiculing me about flashlights since folks who know me know I have a flashlight when _they_ need one. 

There was this one time I was in a meeting with a knucklehead who had a key chain zoomie and I remarked how that was pretty cool. Her retort was how her "stupid ex" had given it to her. I responded "well at least he was nice enough to give you a flashlight for your car keys". Then I pulled out a keychain light to show her being prepared is a good thing. She responded "you're weird".... 
I retorted "so is Bill Gates". 

About a week ago I got a text from her with a link to an eBay sale for a bunch of old flashlights. "What do you think?" she asked. I deleted the text without responding. No anger or any emotion caused my reaction, but a total indifference did.


----------



## LeanBurn (Mar 28, 2019)

I still think 200L is too bright...but I am a different type of flashaholic I suppose.

Fast forward from 2002 to 2019 and anyone that has a cell phone has a light app and *everyone* uses that app _all the time_....so having a standalone torch is not as peculiar as it once was. Much has changed in perception.

The only thing that might have us enthusiasts stand out...is our interest and ability in light application and its specialty, but even to the layperson, they get it. 

....Now if a layperson or even mild enthusiast were to see some of the collections on this site....  (mind blown)


----------



## markr6 (Mar 28, 2019)

All I need to do is think of all the stupid stuff some people collect. At least a flashlight is a useful tool. Almost a life-saving tool in certain situations. And it doesn't _have _to be expensive, but of course a lot of us here said goodbye to that one


----------



## LiftdT4R (Mar 29, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> I don't recall anyone ridiculing me about flashlights since folks who know me know I have a flashlight when _they_ need one.
> 
> There was this one time I was in a meeting with a knucklehead who had a key chain zoomie and I remarked how that was pretty cool. Her retort was how her "stupid ex" had given it to her. I responded "well at least he was nice enough to give you a flashlight for your car keys". Then I pulled out a keychain light to show her being prepared is a good thing. She responded "you're weird"....
> I retorted "so is Bill Gates".
> ...



Lol, I use a similar saying quite a bit. People always make fun of my messy hair or my bad haircut and I say Bill Gates cuts his own hair too!

Most of my relatives make fun of me about the lights. Nothing too mean, but they give me a good ribbing about it. When they come over they almost always ask me sarcastically if there's a flashlight around.

On a side note: Holy Old Thread Batman!!!


----------



## vadimax (Mar 30, 2019)

No one dares to ridicule me


----------



## heck333 (Mar 30, 2019)

I have friends that question me about spending what they call “gun money” on knives, and recently flashlights. I simply respond that I use the lights every day, whereas I have never needed to use my gun on a daily basis. So I get more bang for the buck from the lights.

Greg


----------



## Lumen83 (Apr 1, 2019)

In my experience, ladies are attracted to a guy that has hobbies and things that they are passionate about. I've never met a girl that had any idea that flashlight collecting was even a thing. But they think its cute when I try to show them my flashlight collection after we've had a few drinks.


----------



## Frijid (Apr 1, 2019)

Everyone makes fun of flashlights and flashlight lovers, until they need one.


----------



## torchsarecool (Apr 2, 2019)

My work mates used to take the Mick out of my flashlight obsession. But a couple of years down the line most of them are now packing serious lumens (solarforce, fitorch, convoy) and love their new lights. I'm the go to guy for flashlight advice lol. I'm a groundsman on a holiday park so we do use flashlights day to day


----------



## rayman (Apr 4, 2019)

For me I'm more ridiculed about the quantity than the quality/price of my flashlights. They always ask why I need that many flashlights.


----------



## vadimax (Apr 4, 2019)

Vadimax, I’m tired of cleaning up your posts. This is a family friendly forum. If a kindergartener cannot read your comments over their dad’s shoulder, do not post it. The next time will be some time off. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Weld Inspector (Apr 4, 2019)

The thing that kills me is when people cant understand that we like QUALITY lights QUALITY material QUALITY craftsmanship

Im soooo sick of guys I work with trying to compare a walmart bushnell or an as seen on tv zoomie with that hideous castle shaped beam to my light of the day while they have no clue about tint and beam quality nevermind trying to explain to them about my shelf queen mcgizmo at home


----------



## lunas (Apr 4, 2019)

all fun and games until the lights go out then when you pull out one of your special lights and light the room brighter than the AC lights normally do.


----------



## Modernflame (Apr 5, 2019)

Tonight I had dinner with the in-laws at a popular but dimly lit restaurant. I needed a flashlight to view the menu, but I did not use it because the only light on my person was an HDS high noon rotary. I knew that if I used it, they'd want to pass it around the table and give it to my eighteen month old nephew. Then I'd have to explain why I'm not sharing. Wait, it costs how much? That's not an in-law friendly dinner topic, so I politely strained my eyes at the menu like everyone else.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 5, 2019)

Modernflame said:


> Tonight I had dinner with the in-laws at a popular but dimly lit restaurant. I needed a flashlight to view the menu, but I did not use it because the only light on my person was an HDS high noon rotary. I knew that if I used it, they'd want to pass it around the table and give it to my eighteen month old nephew. Then I'd have to explain why I'm not sharing. Wait, it costs how much? That's not an in-law friendly dinner topic, so I politely strained my eyes at the menu like everyone else.



Two is one but one was none. :nana:


----------



## Modernflame (Apr 5, 2019)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Two is one but one was none. :nana:



You got me. I was packing light. Pun intended. Soon I'll have more key chain options for situations like these.


----------



## Mr. LED (Apr 6, 2019)

Modernflame said:


> Tonight I had dinner with the in-laws at a popular but dimly lit restaurant. I needed a flashlight to view the menu, but I did not use it because the only light on my person was an HDS high noon rotary. I knew that if I used it, they'd want to pass it around the table and give it to my eighteen month old nephew. Then I'd have to explain why I'm not sharing. Wait, it costs how much? That's not an in-law friendly dinner topic, so I politely strained my eyes at the menu like everyone else.



Cell phone flashlight to save the night!


----------



## Modernflame (Apr 6, 2019)

Mr. LED said:


> Cell phone flashlight to save the night!



You know, I didn't even think of that. lol


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 6, 2019)

Mr. LED said:


> Cell phone flashlight to save the night!





Modernflame said:


> You know, I didn't even think of that. lol



Brother didn't think about it because he has too much class.


----------



## Sabrewulf (Apr 11, 2019)

Nope, if anything the opposite happens. 

I keep a little tool in my pocket and when its needed they're amazed at how bright it is for being tiny (600 lumens).
I'm sure if I carried several lights I'm sure I would be ridiculed.


----------

